# Just finished the bathroom in the barn! *PICS*



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We finally have a bathroom at the barn and I'm soooo proud of my husband for doing a good job! It's beautiful and I just had to share... If you've used some of nasty barn bathrooms I've used.. I thought yall might appreciate it too.. lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! *drool*
I want to come live at your barn...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow! Do I dare ask how spectacular the actual stable is?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow! It's lovely!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

wow ! thats better than the bathroom on my house :O! at my hard the bathroom is a closet with a toilet and sink , when you sit down your head gets lost in a mass of hanging coats LOL not to mention the chicken feathers and poop and SPIDERS


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Wow! Do I dare ask how spectacular the actual stable is?


The stable itself isn't that spectacular.. just average I'd say. But thank you!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, that's wonderful! Just don't be heartbroken when it gets covered in mud!


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I would definitely not mind living in that bathroom.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

it really looks like a house or restaurant nice bathroom! well done!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys! And yes.. I'm dreading the mud.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

That looks really cool! I would love to have that bathroom in our barn....ours is more of a rectangle with a toilet seat on it  and a sink :/


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd probably run some people over with Dude for a barn bathroom like that. 
Our bathroom is our horse's stall, ****. Occassionally we'll get to use the house bathroom, but not usually.
Anywho, I guess atleast I can say I'm more "down to earth" at the barn; I don't even have a toilet seat separating me. xD
Anywho-congradulations on the bathroom, it's a beauty. I'm sure it'll still be beautiful and fancy looking with some mud and horse poo. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clevelande (Apr 27, 2011)

It looks great! It's beautiful. Hopefully you can clean up the mud easily! Maybe get an old rug?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks really nice! You might want to put a boots off notice on the door.


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

If you want someone to keep your bathroom clean, I'd be happy to be your janitor and live it in..


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

hokey Dina! that bathroom is nicer than the one in my house! I think you need a "please remove your shoes" sign :wink:


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Its been open for 2 weeks now and it really hasn't gotten dirty so far... ) I hope it stays that way!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is beautiful! Its better than the bathroom in my house haha!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. I think I'm coming to your barn to pee ;D


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow!!!!! I am happy to see you guys made such an effort to make it so nice and stylish!  My first barn was, well you could hardly call it a bathroom. It was a tiny closet with a very unhygienic toilet, and a garage sink with only cold running water and there was never anything to dry your hands with... or wash them for that matter.  My new barns bathroom is much better. It's clean and has soap and paper but is sadly not as nice as this! 

Gosh I wouldn't' be surprised if you had business boom because of this bathroom. Potential boarders will just see the bathroom before they see the stalls and they'll sign up.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Gosh I wouldn't' be surprised if you had business boom because of this bathroom. Potential boarders will just see the bathroom before they see the stalls and they'll sign up.


That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## Lolamae (Apr 17, 2011)

Impressive bathroom! Lucky customers.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

HOLY COW LEGS!

AMAZING!

Must be a pleasure to be in that bathroom..super high class.

My bathroom...my horses stall.


----------

